# E, I, and Nudism



## Eylrid (Jun 25, 2009)

I'm curious about how I vs E affect someone's willingness to publicly go nude at a place like a nudist resort or beach.


----------



## fairytales (Nov 15, 2010)

I wouldnt, but apparently I did as a kid.. I guess that is different though.
My dad however, who is ISFJ, has absolutely no qualms with going to nudist beaches.. hahaah. He also parades around the garden naked. I suspect there may be a gender/age element here.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

I'm not OK with being nude in public, mainly because of self-consciousness.


----------



## Steve MD (Jun 11, 2010)

I'd never go nude in public.


----------



## Eerie (Feb 9, 2011)

I'd love being nude, if I had the body for it ... but I don't.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

Eerie said:


> I'd love being nude, if I had the body for it ... but I don't.


Don't let something like that stop you. If you're allowed to be naked in public at a beach or something and want to be, that's your choice.


----------



## Hokahey (Oct 8, 2010)

Nope I barely ever walked around my own apartment with anything less than shirt and boxers. Unless of course I was having sex and it wasn't in the bedroom, lol. But other than that, I am usually always dressed.


----------



## Stillwater (Dec 14, 2009)

I'm an introvert and have gone to our local nude beach for many years, mostly because it's the best beach for various reasons aside from the nudity. But I'm fine with it, you quickly get desensitized after a few visits and lose the self consciousness.


----------



## Vox Impopuli (Sep 18, 2010)

I'd totes go nude. I feed off reactions babeh xD


----------



## Valdyr (May 25, 2010)

Introvert, and I'm fine going nude.


----------



## Psilo (Apr 29, 2009)

I'd imagine I would do it, in a nude beach or other nudist environment. I don't think I'd go streaking, but that's mostly because the legal shit wouldn't be worth it. I also don't burn easily, so that's a plus. XD


----------



## Bunker Man (Jan 4, 2011)

In theory I wouldn't care. Most people who do probably have the wrong idea though. Pff. Modern society. I likely never will for these reasons.


----------



## Darkestblue (Apr 19, 2010)

If I had a nice body, I'd do it.


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

Jazzanova said:


> If I had a nice body, I'd do it.


Double entendre! :wink:


----------



## kallisti (Oct 7, 2010)

If I had my own apartment I'd probably hang out naked. Not in front of other people, though.


----------



## Ben (Aug 23, 2009)

Too self-conscious to consider public nudity. I don't think it has anything to do with E vs. I, though.


----------



## goodgracesbadinfluence (Feb 28, 2011)

I think self-consciousness plays a bigger role than introversion/extroversion. I consider myself more of an ambivert than anything and I wouldn't go to a nude beach, but that's mostly because I don't have the body for it and I don't want strange men looking at me anyway.


----------



## Kr3m1in (Jan 16, 2011)

yeah, no.
in my house, in front of people i know is fine..but total randomos? no.
even wearing a damn bikini there's eyes all over everything. meh.

not self-conscious at all, just don't need strangers looking at me naked.


----------



## kiskadee (Jan 9, 2009)

I can barely even tolerate being nude when I'm alone.


----------



## devoid (Jan 3, 2011)

I was raised around a lot of that, so I have no issues with the naked body. If I were brought up differently I might feel more uncomfortable.


----------

